

Why digital cameras will die - evahenson
https://filipmolcan.com/blog/2013/7/22/why-digital-cameras-will-die-out-soon

======
nakedrobot2
Sensors will fill the earth and eventually every part of the galaxy that we
colonize. Some of those will sense photons :) Saying that the digital camera
will die is very silly.

The big cameras that we now know (but the tiniest majority of people actually
own) such as SLR's will die of course.

Mainly, the Big Camera companies will die because they have all been making a
concerted effort over the last 15 years to innovate as little as possible.
Wifi and GPS is still a premium feature? Really Canon and Nikon? I'll see you
in hell!

Also, FTA: "HDR [is] in every reflex camera" what???!!! It is not in _any_
cameras as far as I know. Not really.

------
markeganfuller
Bad Cert? You attempted to reach filipmolcan.com, but instead you actually
reached a server identifying itself as *.sqsp.com.

